# Holsters for M&P .380 Bodyguard



## shepherds56 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking for a leather paddle holster for my Bodyguard. Any ideas?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You're not very likely to find a leather paddle holster for that gun. I searched Safariland, Galco, DeSantis, and nothing. You may want to contact a local maker (check with your local gun store) to see if they can custom make you something.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never seen a paddle holster for the BG but the S&W store sells a very decent OWB holster for it on their website.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You may want to have a look at AlienGear. Here's a review of it:


----------



## shepherds56 (Feb 12, 2011)

Any suggestions,in and out of court alot


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shepherds56 said:


> Any suggestions,in and out of court alot


Well, if you don't want to consider the AlienGear, DeSantis makes a nice belt holster.

SMITH & WESSON BODYGUARD 380 - available from DeSantis Holster

Blade-Tech also offers some good products.

SMITH & WESSON BODYGUARD 380 - available from DeSantis Holster

Here's a nice IWB Kydex offering.

Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380 IWB KYDEX Holster - Concealment Express


----------



## FeelingGood (Oct 8, 2016)

I decided tonight that I was buying a Bodyguard as my CC when I get it. I talked to 3 guys today within mutes that had this guy either had it as their backup in their pocket or main CC gun. Being that I wear jeans almost every day and slightly heavier than I would like, I'm going to go with a pocket holster. This one complete hides it making it look like a wallet in your pocket.

https://www.talonholsters.com/talon-bodyguard-wallet-holster-p-19165.html


----------

